# Found dead at the scene......



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

I went round to do my evening checks on everyone and top up hay and this is what I found :s

Bluey









As you can see Rebo and Zooty are mourning his loss









And Rascal









I think I have some very chilled rabbits :001_wub:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OKOK heartattack over!!!! I really thought I was looking at some pretty upsetting pics!!! They really do look dead lol!!!!!!!!!!

PHEW!!!

Awwww great pics though!!!! xx


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

wow looks like someones overdone it today! making me feel tired :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, I had a little worry when I saw the title but then I saw it was Bluey and Rascal zonked out and thought, ah, the chilled bunny pose!!!

*Heidi*


----------



## bigbird (Sep 19, 2010)

they look really cute... x


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol:

PHEW!!! Was worried about my fave buns then!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I love the "I couldnt care if you are a smelly human I'm still dead tired" pose

out of interest how do u hoover and not break your hoovers I always had such trouble when Miffy was indoors


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for all your lovely comments, and sorry about the scare hehe. I used to have to poke them when they first started flopping like that, but I'm used to it now I just glance to make sure I see them breathing then I can relax :lol:



emzybabe said:


> I love the "I couldnt care if you are a smelly human I'm still dead tired" pose
> 
> out of interest how do u hoover and not break your hoovers I always had such trouble when Miffy was indoors


I have an awesome hoover, it is Vax Magnum Cyclone it takes everything I throw at it, I can even hoover up clumps of hay if I want without it having a spass :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

great thanks for the recommendation, I will clog Henry and use it as an excuse to buy a new one


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I have an awesome hoover, it is Vax Magnum Cyclone it takes everything I throw at it, I can even hoover up clumps of hay if I want without it having a spass :thumbup::thumbup:


Is now very jealous!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Is now very jealous!!!


They do them cheap at Tesco's, I found on for £40 
Well worth the money and far superior to anything else I have tried apart from Dyson :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> They do them cheap at Tesco's, I found on for £40
> Well worth the money and far superior to anything else I have tried apart from Dyson :thumbup:


I was on some tescos own bagged thing...was appalling...bot something stuck in it so banged it...cept I dented it. Now my OH has given me one...not sure what it it...but it's dead light :thumbup:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawww the play-dead bunny flop! I panic like crazy when my 2 do it, Angel still doesn't move even if you poke her the little madam!

And I'm also jealous that you have a decent hoover! I have to go round the house with a dustpan and brush to pick up pet hair and hay, it takes forever


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i have a charlie, i just shove the end in the chinchilla cages its that good :lol:

loving the dead bunny pose bless em, hard work wrapping the bernie round your paws, either that or they are on strike till you buy some more bunny drugs :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> loving the dead bunny pose bless em, hard work wrapping the bernie round your paws, either that or they are on strike till you buy some more bunny drugs :lol:


I think you have a good point there, I haven't had any bunny crack for ages. The poor loves are probably going through withdrawal :scared::scared:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

I remember when I first got my bunnies and I came downstairs to find one of them asleep like this. I had to poke him a few times for him to wake up before I felt relief. i really thought He was dead.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I think you have a good point there, I haven't had any bunny crack for ages. The poor loves are probably going through withdrawal :scared::scared:


such a bad bunny mummy, making the adicts go through withdrawal :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i have a charlie, i just shove the end in the chinchilla cages its that good :lol:
> 
> loving the dead bunny pose bless em, hard work wrapping the bernie round your paws, either that or they are on strike till you buy some more bunny drugs :lol:


Adding hoover to my bunny napping mission :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> such a bad bunny mummy, making the adicts go through withdrawal :lol:


I know, tell me about it. Rhythm has started protesting I think, he just came out and picked up one of his bowls of water (full I might add) and proceeded to throw it over the carpet


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

I have to say that as far as vacuum cleaners go, this is by far and away the best vacuum cleaner I've ever had. I have 2 house bunnies and everything seemed to be forever covered with bunny fluff until I got this. I bought it on the basis of the great reviews it received on the Argos website, which I don't usually do, but in this case it far and away lived up to it's expectations..:thumbup:

Buy Morphy Richards 73272 Family & Pets Bagless Vacuum Cleaner at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Cylinder bagless vacuum cleaners.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Adding hoover to my bunny napping mission :thumbup:


 you cant steal my vacuum i will like actually have to do some work to clean my chins out if you do that, rather then just vacuum the much out (hay and all) :lol:

bernie, think you need to put another order in soon before your house is trashed and all bunnies go on a flop strike


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I was just about to delete this thread for "upsetting images"- that is very sweet, ut you scared the life out of me. I honestly thought they were dead :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> you cant steal my vacuum i will like actually have to do some work to clean my chins out if you do that, rather then just vacuum the much out (hay and all) :lol:
> 
> bernie, think you need to put another order in soon before your house is trashed and all bunnies go on a flop strike


I think your right there :lol:


Tanya1989 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I was just about to delete this thread for "upsetting images"- that is very sweet, ut you scared the life out of me. I honestly thought they were dead :scared: :scared: :scared:


Sorry about that


----------

